
When entrepreneurs miss the f* point - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/hi-my-name-is-jon/when-entrepreneurs-miss-the-fucking-point-6509ee246e68
======
knavely
who are _they_???

~~~
kirillzubovsky
what do you mean?

